# 16 Year Old Golden At Shelter



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

If this doesn't bring tears to your eyes then you must not love dogs.

Golden Retriever mix surrendered to shelter at age 16. This dog deserves to spend his golden years surrounded by love, not frightened at a shelter.

Dog, surrendered at 16 years of age, needs a home - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my God!*

That is so sad! How COULD they!
I'm going to email the NC Golden Ret. Rescues!


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

Good idea Karen! I know he probably doesn't have much more time, would it kill someone to let this big guy sleep next to their bed and get pat on the head a few more times? Some people disgust me.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I posted his info on my FB page.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Breaks my heart.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone of us would jump for joy to have our babies get to see 16. Shame on them..


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm on the wrong coast, otherwise I'd take him in in a heartbeat. I don't know who you have to be to surrender that dog to a shelter....and I don't want to know.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He has been rescued.

Facebook thread for Pfeizer 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...358.1073742717.336790023100011&type=1&theater


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That's great news.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank GOD someone saved this poor boy from the shelter. Thank goodness some kind soul is giving him a place to live out his golden years.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

So happy to see that he was rescued, he deserves nothing but the best.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I just can't imagine dropping a dog off you've owned for that long. I don't care if I lost my job and had tens of thousands of dollars in debt. No circumstances would cause me to do this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Neuse River*

I had emld. Neuse River and they said the info they had was that he was adopted!

So happy to hear this!

Mylissyk: Did know he had a Facebook page. Thanks for posting.


----------

